# Acanthogonatus pissii



## lhystrix (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice stormy Sunday with nothing to do, so here's this:
It seems to me that the A. francki available in the US are actually A. pissii, based on all the images I have seen labeled as A francki.
'This species [pissii] is unmistakable because of it's coloration, with a reddish cephalothorax and a dark abdomen with yellowish oblique stripes, with dark legs and palps.' (Goloboff, 1995) 

A. pissii - abdomen dark with yellowish diagonal lines
             carapace with golden pubescence or reddish, long, narrow, flat
             dark legs and palps

A. francki - none of the above

Were the so called A. francki IDed by palpal organs or spermathecae?

I also see what are being labeled as four (probably all five), different Acanthogonatus species being sold, all of which are probably just typical variations of A. pissii.

Mine is merely a 'golden' variation.


----------



## thedude (Jun 22, 2008)

so mine is a A. pissii?


----------



## lhystrix (Jun 22, 2008)

According to the info above, it certainly is. According to Goloboff, A. pissii is also likely the most conspicous Nemesiid in Chile, occuring in a wide variety of habitats, whilst A. francki is restricted to moist, densely forested areas.

This may explain the abundance of A. pissii in the trade, and IMO, the absolute absence of francki.
As many times as the Goloboff revision has been linked/mentioned, I'm suprised this hasn't been noted. If it was, sorry, I missed it.


----------

